
Six Degrees of Music Separation - srus
http://www.whosampled.com/six-degrees/
======
srus
WhoSampled.com announced the launch of ‘Six Degrees of Music Separation’, a
music discovery engine that enables users to connect any two artists in the
musical universe through samples, cover songs, remixes, collaborations and
credits.

------
fhood
I would be more impressed if it had more artists. Every artist that I
suspected would beat it (in the interest of fairness I only tried artists with
2+ albums) it didn't have.

